# OVULATION RESULTS



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I have just been back to the doctors today to get a 2nd prescription of Noristherone to start my withdrawl bleed to prepare for my second round of Clomid.

While I was there I asked what the reading was for my 21day blood test as I know I hadn't ovulated as when i rang up for the results they said it was blow and that I hadn't.

The result was "3"!  Can anybody help as to what the lowest reading is to say that you have ovulated or what to look for next time round please?

Thanks in advance.

Scouser xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi
Sorry to hear you didnt ovulate this month

Most doctors say that above 30 is the level of ovulation. 
Are you having a 21 day blood test this month as well? As then you can get an indication as to whether your clomid dosage might need changing.



love
suzie xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi!

I was told 35 or more but I only have one ovary.  You are better off asking your GP. 

Hope it goes well for you,
Rosie xxxx


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Scouser,
Similar to the girls, i was told it had to be over 30 to show you have ovulated. However, the 21 day test can be a difficult one especially if that month you happened to ovulate earlier or later in your cycle and if you don't have a regular cycle too and hit the 21st day on the head. My tests have ranged from 21 to 76 (21 was when i went in for my blood test on the 21st day of my cycle but in fact i  knew i had ovulated on the 19th day) so it just shows.
Good Luck and like the girls said best to speak to your doc to give you guidance.
Keep strong xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Scouser,

It's very misleading calling it a "CD21" test as CD21 is only a true result if you OV'd on CD14 and have a 28 day cycle. If your using OPK's or temping, you should get your bloods done 7 days past ovulation, so if you ovulate CD12 get your bloods done CD19, if its CD19 get them done CD26. Like Olive says try and get your bloods done again this cycle as close to 7DPO as you can.

Good luck

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As the other ladies have said, they like to see a progesterone level over 30nmol/l (some say over 40nmol/l) to confirm ovulation...also, you need to be aware of what measurement was used eg nmol/l as different labs may use varying measurements & ranges eg 30nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml.

And as Kerry says, having tested on cd21 is really only good if you ovulated cd14...you should ideally get it tested 7dpo as this is when it peaks...

Here's some info...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Progesterone levels can vary alot between women and also between cycles...I ovulate naturally so slightly different situation as when I've had tested on natural cycle the results came back between 61-81 and when I had tested twice whilst on clomid they came back as 103 & 105.

I agree with the others, for this cycle try to get progesterone tested 7dpo.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your helpful replies.  Firstly I already asked my specialist if i didn't ovulate at the end of the 6 goes if I could increase my dosage and she said no as I am on the highest dosage of 100mg they can give me.

Secondly what did you mean by "7DPO"? wasn't sure how to interperet that?

Thanks again for all you kind replies.

Scouser xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

7dpo means 7 days past ovulation...


----------

